# SouthBend Signals WigWam and gates



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anybody tried to install these products on their layouts? I am tyring to install these signals and I need help getting them to work right. Has anybody had any luck with getting these items to work properly???


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A mind reader huh? I just suggested a new thread on that other thread where you asked this! I posted and opened Active' and here you are! 

Suggestion; the more info you give the better the help, most techies don't like trying to guess your problems. 
Tell them what you've tried and your results.... let the troubleshooting begin! 

John


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have plenty of info regarding these signals but it makes no sense to get into it all until I find someone that has actually installed these signals. SBs search light signals work fine, no problem. This is a totally different system. Somebody out there has to have experiance with SB WigWam, crossing gates or crossing lights.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you might mean Wig_Wag _there! I absolutely adore that type of crossing signal and the only place I have ever seen an operating one is at the Colorado Railroad Museum.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

WigWag, my mistake!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Kenny on 02 Sep 2010 10:58 AM 
I have plenty of info regarding these signals but it makes no sense to get into it all until I find someone that has actually installed these signals. SBs search light signals work fine, no problem. This is a totally different system. Somebody out there has to have experiance with SB WigWam, crossing gates or crossing lights.


Could be a long wait....

OTH we do have electronic engineers that might see what could be tried to work through it.... but don't fit your criteia of actually installing one.

Here's hoping that That One subscribes to this list and see's your Q.

Best of Luck,
John


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Their website says they come with instalation directions.
If you've lost yours, give them a call for new ones.
 
http://www.sbsignal.com/Large_Scale...ing_Signal


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

or if you have them scan and post them .... I for one would like to read it


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

The instruction documents for each product are available in PDF file format on the vendors web site. After the Support Page displays scroll down to the bottom of the page and select the desired product manual.

South Bend Signal Co. - Instruction Manuals[/b]


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have all the documentation. The signals came with all the paperwork. I have followed the directions for the installation. There appears to be a voltage problem and I would like to know if anybody out there successfully installed these signals??


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

My freind Nick S. and the President of the Hudson Valley Large Scalers has a bunch of these an they work great at the shows. You might wish to contact him, he is a Member here and knows just about everything there is to know in G guage.............
Johnn


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SB Signals are pritty easy to operate just read the directions a couple of times and you will get them working without a hitch. SB will be at the Fall ECLSTS so stop by and say hi to him and tell him Nick sent you. He is also releasing some way cool items that every large scaler can use and they sell for a good price. I need to get a set of WIG WAGS. even if they are from the wrong era for what i model they do look way cool. I think i have somewere near 40 of his items and they work like a charm. see you at the show. Hi Johnn hows it going? i dont know everything there is to know but i try.


----------

